# SA/Depression = Demonic Spirit?



## AskJeeves (May 25, 2005)

I've been reading into this and in my case, it kind of makes sence because i've had members of the family in the past who'd mess around with witchcraft, and i mean bad witchcraft. I don't really want to go into it, but since then, things just keep going wrong. 
So my question is, do you think the cause of all this is from a demonic oppression? Perhaps a spirit is upon us that is a suicidal spirit, the sort of influence that would lead to depression and such.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

no..i dnt think i believe too much in demons.then again,i wouldnt be too suprised to put on some special glasses and see some eyeless demon staring at me.


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

I am an Eclectic Pagan Witch and have been studying Witchcraft in general for as long as I can remember. I personally do not believe in demons. To me there is no such thing.


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

I absolutly believe it can be the case, they can take home somewhere in ourselves, and we don't know it, and they work on our weaknesses.

If you are freed from a demon, it doesnt mean that you no longer have a problem with SA, but you have more control over yourself, and from that point on, you can work on it slowly.
The damage done doesnt disapear immediatly...

I was personnaly freed from a demon, he was located (in spirit) behind my head in the right side, and he could influence, direct the way my toughts would go...
I didnt have any idea about it for many years, i discovered it, as i felt something, a force, slowly separating itself from my head while i prayed to be free.
I had to continue to pray until it got far enough, or else it would come back.
He would even influence my emotions, telling me that i wanted it, or else i would feel lonely...

I would like to have a pic of you, so that i could see and pray for you...

Eric


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

The only demons are the ones we conjure up ourselves, personally i don't beleive in demons like the way scriptures say, red little horned entities or whatever.. You DO have complete control over yourself, you've just not using it, i agree that when you don't take control you let these 'inner demons' culminate into irrationality, but you can take back control, just using the CBT approach, i used to have very bad depression, the highest level that i think is possible, and got no help from med's or religious preachers, but with my own inner power, through positive affirmations and tailoring my lifestyle to cope with my issues. I do, however, respect others religious/spiritual beleifs, but i just don't rely on other people to help me. However, i do consider myself spiritual and do beleive in higher powers working through us to help us, in fact, maybe all of us are just a fragment of the higher power.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

When you read in the Bible you find that at times demons have been responsible for oppressing people, such as Job. Satan was known to have brought on a windstorm that killed his ten children and later he broke out in sores that were said to be caused by the Devil.

While bad spirits may not cause direct illness now days, they can cause problems to set us off emotionally and test our faith. For example when people bug me and say things to me about being quiet or not understanding my disorder at times I feel that there is more to this than just that maybe the Devil or a bad spirit motivated that person to say that or caused a situation that irritated us emotionally because many of us here are sensitive. Scriptures do help us to see though that God is stronger than any bad spirit and can help us cope.
Scriptures bring out that demons are very real spirits and that they do influence and cause problems for people. Not in all cases but do have a part in that. Hope I am not being offensive but scriptures also indicate that we should avoid all forms of spiritism so that we do not fall under the influence of the demons which could cause us problems.


----------



## Jessie Phillips (Oct 20, 2005)

> Perhaps a spirit is upon us that is a suicidal spirit, the sort of influence that would lead to depression and such.


I think that depression can actually be a gift from God - because it reminds you to have faith in God. When you try to have faith in yourself but without having faith in God, you will inevitably find it wanting, and you'll get depressed. See 2 Corinthians 1:3-11.

I certainly don't believe that blaming depression on demons will solve any problems - but I _do_ believe that problems can be solved with the help of faith and prayer.


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

*1 Samuël 16:23 And it came to pass, when the evil spirit from God was upon Saul, that David took an harp, and played with his hand: so Saul was refreshed, and was well, and the evil spirit departed from him.*
This is an example where the spirit does not control the body of the person, but only torment his spirit...

The bible speaks of complete possession, because they are more obvious and terrible, but there are many types of influences spirits can have, just remember this verse:

*Ephésiens 6:12 For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places.*

That verse is quite clear.

Just like the old testament spoke mainly about adultery in the form of sleeping with a woman, it didnt speak about adultery in the form of a desire in the heart that is also a sin as Jesus said...
As with possession, it speaks mainly of complete possessions...


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

Jessie Phillips said:


> > Perhaps a spirit is upon us that is a suicidal spirit, the sort of influence that would lead to depression and such.
> 
> 
> I think that depression can actually be a gift from God - because it reminds you to have faith in God. When you try to have faith in yourself but without having faith in God, you will inevitably find it wanting, and you'll get depressed. See 2 Corinthians 1:3-11.
> ...


Your god gives out odd gifts then...sounds like a party pooper too(im kidding,of course,i dont mean to offend).i think its HARDLy a gift.its just a mental disorder,no demons of any sort....


----------



## Jessie Phillips (Oct 20, 2005)

> Your god gives out odd gifts then...sounds like a party pooper too(im kidding,of course,i dont mean to offend).i think its HARDLy a gift.


That's what I thought at first too. Indeed, when you say it's "just" a mental disorder, it almost sounds like you're trivialising it. Let's be crystal clear: untreated depression makes people want to off themselves. Even people who _don't_ off themselves stop caring about their health and fitness, thereby developing complications, and maybe they get hooked on drink or drugs too - so, one way or another, their life is foreshortened. It really can feel like having a death sentence.

But then I actually read 2 Corinthians 1:3-11, first in the NIV and then in The Message - and then it made sense. God doesn't strike people down with depression for their whole lives - instead, he gives it as a signpost, telling you that you need to have more faith. If you ignore the sign - then chances are, you'll be depressed for much longer - if not your whole life. And it might even kill you.

But as long as you have faith, and pray in a group, your depression will be healed. It might not be healed _straight away_, but the point is, it won't kill you, and the good times will come - in fact it will be so good, you may even find yourself thanking the Lord for giving you the depression to point you in the right direction in the first place. And _that's_ how it can be a gift.


----------



## jay_dizzle_girl (Nov 17, 2005)

i believe in demons but to say i was possed by a demon when i had SA HMMM i dont know. Well i use to read my bible everyday and qoute scriptures when i was afraid and did it work?..... well absouletly.


----------



## Urkidding (Oct 12, 2005)

Good question. I've never thought that the vast majority of mental illness was caused by demons or the devil. Nevertheless, I tend to believe in demon possession and the power of exorcism in some cases.

If you have the time, read about the boy whose case was the basis for the movie The Exorcist. Sure, the case could've been a hoax or due to forces other than demons, but I'm convinced that it was a real example of demonic possession after having read the details.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Demons, in my opinion, are negative emotional beliefs we conjure and hold true. Anything unholy and tempting the will of God I like to think as a demon. The Bible describes demons as spirits, which is something that is within us, or also, an ungodly inwardness.

Spirit: 
-a fundamental emotional and activating principle determining one's character

-the vital principle or animating force within living things

Listen to metallica: 
"Lay beside me, tell me what they've done/Speak the words I want to hear, to make my *demons* run" :con (The Unforgiven 2 lyrics)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Anxiety75 said:


> When you read in the Bible you find that at times demons have been responsible for oppressing people, such as Job. Satan was known to have brought on a windstorm that killed his ten children and later he broke out in sores that were said to be caused by the Devil.
> 
> While bad spirits may not cause direct illness now days, they can cause problems to set us off emotionally and test our faith. For example when people bug me and say things to me about being quiet or not understanding my disorder at times I feel that there is more to this than just that maybe the Devil or a bad spirit motivated that person to say that or caused a situation that irritated us emotionally because many of us here are sensitive. Scriptures do help us to see though that God is stronger than any bad spirit and can help us cope.
> Scriptures bring out that demons are very real spirits and that they do influence and cause problems for people. Not in all cases but do have a part in that. Hope I am not being offensive but scriptures also indicate that we should avoid all forms of spiritism so that we do not fall under the influence of the demons which could cause us problems.


-> agreed!

After what I went through between June 2002 and August 2004, I can definitely say without a doubt that demons exist. This period will forever in my life be regarded as my "Job" trial. I know exactly what this man went through because I went through a VERY similar set of circumstances. It literally cost me everything - my life has never been the same.

I lost my grandmother (spiritual mentor), my job due to a layoff, had to pay for a "surprise root canal" out-of pocket (no insurance), three car accidents, lost all of my friends, lost my church, nearly lost a job due to someone trying to have me fired for what turned out to be SA - TWICE!, and lost nearly all of my life savings, oh and I had a nasty acne breakout that lasted over a month. The only thing I had left was my faith. By then, having lost everything, the only thing Satan had left to attack was my mind. Things started to return to me slowly beginning in August 2004, but it really started to come back with the diagnosis of having SA. Since then, the blessings have exploded.

Like job, God didn't tell me why I went through what I did. He didn't have to; I was lucky to have been given any information at all during that time. I can only say that I was fortunate enough (yes, I mean this) to have been picked to have gone through what I did. He can't give this affliction to just anyone - He knows we can handle it! It made me a better, more understanding person, even to my mother who is battling a mental illness of her own.


----------



## meekgeek (Aug 1, 2005)

I believe that if you do believe in demons, then they are real enough to affect your life. If you think there's a spiritual component to your SA, by all means find someone in spiritual authority who is willing to help you excorcise those demons. Even if they don't "really exist" in the "objective world" they exist in your subjective world and it might ease your mind to formally banish them.


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

I believe that if you do not believe in demons, then they can affect your life. If they "really exist" in the "objective world", they exist in your subjective world and it might ease your mind to formally banish them.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

I have to come to choose to have demons exist in my world view/cosmology/cosmogony because it is a very deeply symbolic anthropomorphism of various energies, events, chemicals, syndromes, patterns, laws, cause and event chains that fit into a certain helpful classification. I have found that it is helpful to characterize things as devilish and demonic because it speaks to the human mind on a deep level. I am not fit to argue if such a thing actually exists, either on a metaphysical level or a scientific level. It is a concept I choose. And being able to deal in this idea has made certain difficult things tremendously real to my human animal mind. Thus, I also choose to treat certain syndromes and occurences as "possession" and demonic with appropriate materials and procedures. I am of the opinion that epistemological volleying of what's true and what is not true distracts from using methods I have witnessed and experienced as helpful. That said, I treat certain types of depression as an amateur exorcist... and will leave you with my one conviction, which is that nature and our ancestral memory (physically, our instincts)"know" much more than we do.

<3 popeet


----------

